# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si mund te hapim Web?

## XIMI.NR1

Antar te nderuar deshta te bej nje pytje A mund te hapim website falas me prapashtesen .Com  ose .Info dhe si behet kjo ?? FLM per mirkuptim....

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Jo falas nuk mundesh te hapesh faqe me prapashtesen .com, por mundesh te hapesh nje faqe si kjo e imja p.sh. www.adidaskosovo.webs.com 

Kete mund ta besh ne faqen qe e ofron kete sherbim: www.webs.com

----------


## user010

Mua me duket ide e mire ajo qe thot prizrenasi.

Ose mund te hapesh nje faqe ne Google (po nuk eshte dicka professionale) e cila nuk ka reklama. Ne Google e ke faqen keshtu:
https://sites.google.com/site/emri_im/

Pastaj mund te perdoresh nje kompani qe ben url redirection:

(Me aq kohe sa kisha..) Kjo me duket eshte pa lek:
http://www.freedomain.co.nr/basic.php

Kjo eshte me 7$ ne vit:
http://www.webhosting.co.nr/?lang=en&action=domains

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Mua me duket ide e mire ajo qe thot prizrenasi.
> 
> Ose mund te hapesh nje faqe ne Google (po nuk eshte dicka professionale)


pse te "websi" është profesionale?  :peshku:

----------


## amarsyla

Pershendetje. Dikur edhe une isha si ti, kurse tani jam nje ueb dizajner profesional. Ky eshte postimi im i pare ne forum me duket. 

Nuk ia vlen te kerkosh domain falas .COM, .NET, sepse te gjen rralle kush, e ata qe te gjejne zakonisht llogarite e resellereve i kane ilegal. 

Mund te kursesh pak para, dhe te blesh domain. A e di se domainet .INFO, tani mund ti regjistrosh me me pak se 2 euro ne vit. Disa dite me pare regjistrova ne GoDaddy domain .COM dhe .INFO, te dy per 6 euro ne vit. 

Pra, ky ishte vetem domaini. Ti mund ta hapesh faqen tende ku te duash, ne ndonje krijues faqesh si webs.com, yolasite.com, weebly.com, etj, por asnjera nuk eshte profesionale. Me profesionale eshte te hapesh vet nje host(ke falas sa te duash). Pastaj, ke template sa te duash per html, ose mund te perdoresh wordpress ose cms tjeter.

Perndryshe, faqet qe ofrojne domaine falas jane CO.CC, CZ.CC dhe .TK, nese do ti perdorish me host tendin. Keto mund ti perdoresh edhe me webs.com apo faqet tjera ku ndertohen faqet.

Kurse, .CO.NR lejon vetem redirektim te domainit.

Nese ke ti ndonje sherbim apo ndonje gje qe mund te me hyje ne pune, atehere mund te me kontaktosh dhe si shperblim un mund ta blej nje domain .INFO per nje vit.

Faleminderit.

----------


## Badboyuk

Provo te hapesh me .tk
dhe mund te gjesh host falas tel 000webhost.com
Thjesht fut dns tek .tk dhe do kesh 1 website free (falas)

psh: www.Tirana.tk

----------

